# Theater Room Layout Question



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Long time reader, first time poster..... 

Here's the start of a new home theater project - and basement level buildout. The walls have been framed by the builder so I'm somwhat stuck with the shape of the room. I'm liking the layout visually but I am concerned with the angled wall in the front left and how much an impact that will be on sound.

The room is approximately 18' L x 16' W x 9' H. there will be a soffet around the perimeter of the ceiling but from the back row of seating area to the screen I should be able to get 9' ceiling height. Planning on a 90-100" screen and projector.

My intent is to go with DefTech 7004 Supertowers in the front and depending on what I learn here - I may or may not have a separate sub in the room. That's probably a subject for another thread. If I used a sub where woulf you suggest placing it ?

What do you think of the overall layout of the room and does that angle wall present a big challenge to making this work ?


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

Well having that wall like that is not going to help, but if treated right on the right side it might be "OK". To bad you can't flip the room 180 degrees, as that would work much better for you.

Glenn


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you for the reply - 

The 180 degree flip really isnt an option but perhaps 90 degrees so that you are looking at the screen when you walk in. 

I was hoping that the shortcomings of the angled wall could be helped with proper placement of wall treatments but I don't even know where to begin on that subject. Might need some help with that later in the project.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you can keep your L&R speakers away from the side walls by at least 18"and angled inwards, then I don't think you'll have a problem..

The problem I see is that your front row seating is going to be too close to the screen, as it's shown now..
With a 100" screen you need to be 10'-11' back..at least..
Also, if you're planning on a 5.1 system, then the rear placement of the surrounds is not ideal..
Is it possible to have them mounted on the side walls between first and second row?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What is the reason for the angled wall, can it be straightened?


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Good points - and that might lead me to a smaller screen size which solves a few problems - it would also give me more room on the front wall for speaker placement. I could also probably squeeze the spacing on the seating rows to gain a little more distance to the the screen. I have to maintain access to the service areas behind the seating (HVAC area). It's shown to be a 2' walkway behind the back row riser.

If I place the surrounds on the side walls between the rows then my left surround would have to be over the door. Perhaps on the wall just left of the door. This is planned to be a 5.1 arrangement.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd strongly suggest the idea of facing the screen when you walk in - the right side of your drawing holding the screen.

Bryan


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

TCinGA said:


> If I place the surrounds on the side walls between the rows then my left surround would have to be over the door. Perhaps on the wall just left of the door. This is planned to be a 5.1 arrangement.


With 9' ceilings there should be enough space to place the left surround just above the door.if that's where the final position works out to be...

If you put your screen on the wall that faces you when you walk into the room, I don't think you'll have enough room for two rows, with those doors opening inwards..


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful inputs. Here's an alternate layout - changing to one row of seating, no riser and rotating the arrangement. This also now is set up for 7.1 which is a nice option. Seating would be approximately 9'6" - 11' from the screen. Thoughts ?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Now it looks good with the single row and should work fine..
If you do go with a 7.1 system, I would move that right rear speaker out of the corner..Further to the right on the back wall..with the left moved appropriately along the wall to balance the two..


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

One more arrangement then it will be time to start a construction thread :spend:

Still thinking a 7.1 system - I really wanted the two row look with a riser for the rear seating so I think this will work. The rear surrounds will be in wall speakers. The one seat on the back row gets a little short changed in the corner but I think I can live with that (call it the cheap seat).

Distance from screen to front row seating position is 11' and back row is 15'. I'm not sure where the sub should be placed - should I be looking at placing it between the fronts or in the corner where I have it, somewhere else ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd stick with the first one. This one will have all kinds of issues in the back row (VERY boomy bass) and absolutely no surround field in the rear.

Bryan


----------



## gullfo (Nov 25, 2006)

maybe leverage the angled wall for the screen and build up a riser from the entry door and all around the back of the room for the second row seating? with a matching closet on the other corner (could be entry or equipment etc) you then have a number of corners to work in the deeper treatments, as well as the back corner for a nice bass trap, bar, etc.


----------



## kjgarrison (Nov 17, 2007)

TCinGA said:


> Thank you for the reply -
> 
> The 180 degree flip really isnt an option but perhaps 90 degrees so that you are looking at the screen when you walk in.
> 
> I was hoping that the shortcomings of the angled wall could be helped with proper placement of wall treatments but I don't even know where to begin on that subject. Might need some help with that later in the project.


Why can't you do the 180? You could run all sorts of cables/wires behind the wall in your HVAC areas. You could have a drop down screen that would be out of the way when you're not using it, and you would have a lot more room to walk into your HVAC ares for work in the future. You might need more than 2' to replace something big and bulky someday.

Also, your sideways layout shown later might have viewing angle issues with only one row (and not a single seat at the ideal (center) viewing AND LISTENING position. The layout with the back row right against the wall would have sound problems (see 28% guideline below).

Ideally, for audio, you want your seating to be either 28% of the length of the room from the front wall OR the back wall. You might be able to put your first row at 28% from the front wall and your second row gets what it gets. You would need a smaller screen at 28% from the front and a larger screen if your front row is 28% from the back wall. For a 5.1 you want the surrounds behind you and to the side, not straight behind or straight at the side.

First figure out where the 28% rule might work out. That gives you distance to the wall. Then figure out what size screen you need, given the distance you have and recommendations from THX and other sources. Factor in whether the screen will be ON the wall or out a little bit. There are some good sites online that will help you with viewing distance/viewing angles (seating)/screen size/projector capability/etc calculations.


----------



## gullfo (Nov 25, 2006)

kjgarrison said:


> Ideally, for audio, you want your seating to be either 28% of the length of the room from the front wall OR the back wall.


i think you meant "38%". 38% is just a starting point as there is a reduced chance of being positioned in a strong mode location (I believe Wes Lachot came up with this one). that said, you're still likely to be 50% between 2 side walls, and more than likely to be close to 50% between the floor and ceiling so front-back (length) modes are just one consideration.


----------



## kjgarrison (Nov 17, 2007)

gullfo said:


> i think you meant "38%". 38% is just a starting point as there is a reduced chance of being positioned in a strong mode location (I believe Wes Lachot came up with this one). that said, you're still likely to be 50% between 2 side walls, and more than likely to be close to 50% between the floor and ceiling so front-back (length) modes are just one consideration.


Yes. 38%. I missed my typo. Thanks for catching it. The other midpoint problems are harder to solve simply with positioning sometimes, arent they? Especially the vertical one. You could always go off center L<>R a few inches. Plus with the OP's room, who knows what that angled wall does to all of this!


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice on laying out this room. It's a slow process getting started and there's plenty of time to make decisions. The walls in the basement were framed by the builder and this is what I have to work with. I do like the look of putting the screen on the angled wall - thank you to gullfo for putting a lot of thought and effort into that layout. that was way beyond my expectations when starting to ask questions in this thread. I've been awway from my thread for a couple weeks - i need to check in more often.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Well - other projects in the basement are moving along - so I took another shot at laying out the theater room. A few people have stood in the room and liked the idea of placing the screen on the angled wall. Front row seat position is 9' from the screen and second row seating is 14'.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

TC..The layout is OK, but you are still very close to the screen at 9'..
This is about the recommended distance for a 82" 16:9 screen..Is that going to be big enough for you?

If your planning on using a bigger screen, then from the drawing, it looks like you may have enough room to move the front seats back a bit..


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Not opposed to reducing the screen size a bit - I'll look at 82's.

When i run the viewing distance calculator I get a recommended THX viewing distance of 10.1 feet. My current seating is at 9' (THX angle recommended 36 degree - the 9' distance give me 39.6 degrees) 

Is that a noticeable difference ?

I might be able to squeeze out a little more space but i am trying to leave room for recliners on the back row.

I think I should go to a theater store and check out seating distance for a 90" screen - see it is comfortabel at 9' or a strain.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That distance is fine pending your personal preference and the PJ being good enough not to see artifacts. The 36 degrees is the THX minimum recommended viewing angle. IIRC, 40 degrees is the max.

Bryan


----------



## jt1 (Nov 2, 2007)

What about 4 seats in the first row and 2 in the second. 2 seats would allow you to make the riser a little smaller bu pushing the seats back more into corner and increase the front row distance.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow - it's been almost 3 years on hold but this project is back and it's game on !!! I'll have to start a new construction thread with some pictures. 

One row of 4 seats, screen on the "angled" wall. Seating should be about 12 feet from the screen.

I've read so much on this site for a long time - it's been a tremendous resource for planning and inspiration.


----------

